# RODI system



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking to pick up an RODI system for Aquarium and drinking use, just wonder what system everybody's using? 
Any recommendation on good place to get one in Toronto?

Had eyes on these lately: good, bad?
http://www.aquasafecanada.com/store...ro-di-system?gclid=CLqImuvO8boCFeYWMgodOwcACw

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_280.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My personal recommendation of the two is the Max Water Flow but I would purchase the dual inline TDS meter so you know when the DI has exhausted.

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Dual-Inline-TDS-Meter-DM-1-HM-Digital_p_585.html

The Aquasafe "alkalizing" 5th stage can potentially pose problems with NSW as the material composition is not known, thus a waste of a "stage".

The "benefit" of drinking alkalized water as well as concerns of drinking RODI another topic of discussion


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I second Max Water Flow. It was recommended to be from someone on here. I also got the inline TDS meter.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sort of on topic. where do people recommend to buy replacement filter cartriges cost effectively?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The places I go to has usually been Water Quality Control in the Woodbine/Steels area (on Dennison) as it's along my regular travel route. Max Water Flow I found them through ppl on the GTAA and will be my other "go to place" as I travel throught that raea as well. Don't know of any other places that have the same price point. 

I'm sure someone will chime in of they know of any other places.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> sort of on topic. where do people recommend to buy replacement filter cartriges cost effectively?


eBay if you will buy more than 10. last time I ordered 10+10 filterers and set of 2 become less than $8

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

